# Mansfield Sunrise



## johnyb777 (May 3, 2005)

Here is one of my favorites...


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

very nice photo.. that's a wall hanger


----------



## johnyb777 (May 3, 2005)

Thanks! That location is my little piece of heaven on earth.


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Must be a doctored photo. I've never seen the water flat in Mansfield  Very nice!


----------



## FlyMan (Oct 21, 2004)

Boy that is a dandy for sure. Great Picture. Ron

IWIWFIT


----------



## johnyb777 (May 3, 2005)

*July in Mansfield*

I probably shouldn't say this... because I will be giving away my favorite thing about Port Mansfield, but I have been going every July since I was 5 for a week at a time with my family. I am now 25, so for 20 Julys in a row, the water has gotten that calm on 90% of the mornings I have been there. Either I am especially lucky or July is just a great time for the Lower Laguna. I dunno? I have heard that Mansfield is always windy, but I never have believed that rumor because I have rarely seen it.

I caught my first fish off that pier (20 inch flounder when I was 5, dad thought I had the bottom), the only "trophy" trout I have to my name (she is on my wall), and the only snook I have ever seen (last year just before that pic was taken).

If you want a great fishing trip go see Capt. Roy Lee Evans. (www.fishportmansfield.com). We are on his web site in a few of the pics. He *will* find the fish. Six years in a row, we have come back with a limit of some sort. If you see him, tell him his 4th of July group sent you. Terry Neal and Red Bandana are good charters too.

The "Fish On" is another awesome boat down there... it charters deep sea for 50 bucks a person and rarely misses. I went for the first time last year and we caught more HUGE kingfish than I could shake a stick at.

Alright, now I seem like a commercial, but I have been down there forever and want to help the folks that got me hooked on fishing.

Better yet, don't go down there... I want all the fish for myself!
Anthony


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Is that the end house on N. Shore, next to the park? Had many nice trips there myself.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Great photo ... really brings back some memories.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*So fine*

Whaat a Picture! I would love to have a framed copy in my living room. Rik


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Awesome picture it is now my Desktop background.


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

I am with Rik. I want that one in m y office.

Here's one I took. On the way to North Baker out of Port A we had to turn around and take this shot. Glad I did. It has been my desktop wallpaper for years

Tommy


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

*This weekend.*

Here's a pic i took this weekend.
It was in galveston bay looking toward smith point from eagle point.
--Hop


----------

